# Anyone use citizenshipper.com?



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I am intrigued by this web site. It is kinda like craigslist's rideshare, but not just for rides.

You pay to have your name listed ($24 for three months) as a driver. You decide what you would like to transport from letters to pets to vehicles to contents of homes. You choose the job, the time, the distance you are willing to travel. 

People sign up for free if they have a need and the drivers can bid on the jobs. 

Has anyone used this service or are your a driver? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a look - and it looks like a fun way to pull in some extra $ is you like to travel (and have the time and the vehicle)


----------

